# Hi Power magazine affects trigger feel, sometimes



## runnerhiker (May 9, 2014)

I bought a new Hi Power about a month ago, the two magazines that came with the pistol do not affect the trigger feel. But.....I wanted a third mag.

I could not find an OEM Browning mag, I found mec-gar has a great reputation so I ordered one from them. But it behaves differently, it makes the trigger pull grainy as I take up the slack from rest to beginning of contact. After contact is felt, continuing to pull the trigger to fire works the same as the OEM mags.

Not liking this, I worked doubly hard to find an OEM mag, which I did, ordered it, and it behaves the same as the mec-gar magazine!!!! What's going on here? Do they need to break-in? I have shot over 50 rounds on the mec-gar and the 3rd OEM mags and taking up the slack is still grainy.

Any ideas as to what is going on here?

Can the magazine safety interconnect be defeated or disconnected?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sometimes the mag disconnect rubs on the front of the mag, and if that area on the mag body is rough, it can affect the "feel" of the pull.

Use your new magazines a bit, then check the front edge of the mag (about 1/4" to 1/2" down the body from the top) for a rub mark. Gently polish that area very smooth with small-grit wet-and-dry paper, then lube the bare spot (both for reduction of friction, and rust prevention). Try the mags again, see if that solves the problem (partially, or fully).

Mag disconnect _can_ be removed on HPs, but it is easier to do on some models than others. If you can, have a pro shop do it (check with Cylinder & Slide; not sure if they'll do it or not nowadays?).


----------



## runnerhiker (May 9, 2014)

ok, I'll check on that tomorrow and report back

Follow up: I don't see any evidence of rub marks on the mags, not in the front nor anywhere else. I will keep using only the two mags that affect the trigger feel for the time being.


----------



## runnerhiker (May 9, 2014)

Eureka! I found the rub marks of the mag disconnect, oiled it a little bit, and the trigger works smooth again. The location is only 1/4" below the top of the mag, and it marks a spot about 1/4" square.

DJ, thanks for your help.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah, not quite as far down the body as I (mis)remembered. It's been awhile since I was inside a HP; thanks for the refresher on the location. I'll edit my post #2, above, to correct the location of the rub mark, in case anyone else has the same problem and arrives here due to a search.

Glad you got it worked out. Enjoy that Hi-Power, they're fine shooters.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Odd issue, because if I recall correctly, MecGar _is_ the OEM maker of Browning HiPower pistol magazines. All the MecGar ones that I have function flawlessly and don't affect trigger pull at all. But agree it is probably the magazine disconnect that is the issue.


----------



## runnerhiker (May 9, 2014)

I have four mags for my Hi Power, three are OEM Browning, one is MecGar. One of the Browning's and the MecGar affect the trigger feel so it's not just a MecGar thing.


----------

